# Most Popular U. S. City Nicknames



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Which is(are) the most popular U. S. (for lack of a better term) nickname(s)? Make your selection(s) on the poll listing, or add your own pick(s) in reply.

I forgot to add "City Of Angels" as L. A.'s 2nd. nickname and "Emerald City" (Seattle) to the poll list.


----------



## Detroit_Mahn (May 3, 2005)

-Motown/Motor City/The D: Detroit
-The Big Apple/NYC/Capital of the World/City that Never Sleeps/etc.: New York City
-Beantown/The City on a Hill: Boston
-Chi-town/Windy City/Cowtown: Chicago
-Mile High City: Denver
-City of Brotherly Love/Philly: Philadelphia
-Sin City/Vegas: Las Vegas
-City of Angels/LA: Los Angeles
-Tinseltown: Hollywood, CA
-Hotlanta/ATL: Atlanta
-The Big Easy/Crescent City: New Orleans

There's more; but, these are the most popular.


----------



## Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm (Apr 8, 2005)

^ Oyoyoy... it's not Chi-Town, it's SHI-TOWN... as in SHIT!!!

The media has changed it to the friendlier version over the years... but remember, there's a reason it's spelled with an "s".


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Less well known ones used here in Miami: MIA, The 305, The Magic City.

Also, I've heard 
"Big D" for Dallas 
"The Second City" for Chicago
"The City of Broad Shoulders" or something like that for Chicago 
"The Steel City" for Pittsburg


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

The most popular are "The Big Apple" for New York and "Motor City" for Detroit.. "Philly" too..


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

Philly and LA are definitely the most popular. You never really hear anyone say Philadelphia or Los Angeles.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

never heard of any of these except the first two


----------



## Detroit_Mahn (May 3, 2005)

L.A., Philly, and NYC are less "nicknames" as just shortened city names. But if you include them, these three are the most popular. After those three I'd say Big Apple, Windy City, Motown/Motor City.


----------



## Houston (Sep 12, 2002)

New York, Chicago and Detroit have the most synonymous city nicknames.


----------



## Killadelphia (Feb 10, 2005)

"Philly" is a given simply because it is the common name for teh city Philadelphia, but still it is a nickname. I think "Motown" and "Chitown" are also really popular.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

You shouldn't have limited this thread to the USA. Toronto has a few good nicknames lurking around.

-Tdot
-TdotO
-The City of Nations
-Hogtown


EVERYONE GO SEE THIS VIDEO, IT'S PRETTY COOL THE WAY THEY DISPLAY TORONTO. http://www.torontounlimited.ca/video.htm


----------



## digital_slash (Jan 3, 2005)

New York, Chicago, Hollywood, and Philadelphia.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I guess here in Germany "The big apple", "The big easy", probably "Frisco" and "Motor City" are the most popular ones.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

chicago, NYC, Detriot, Philly,


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Excuse me but what about "Americas Finest City - San Diego" ? 

Well nvm...I went with the Big Apple, although the Simpsons "The Windy Apple" was nice for Capitol City, :lol:


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

How about Cincy, Indy, Brewtown and Cream City (Milw), KC, N'Awlins, San Fran, Emerald City (Seattle), Mini-apple (Mpls), the City that Works (Chgo), the city that knows how (SF), the Hub (Boston), Portland (City of Roses), Sacto (Sacramento)


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

H-Town= Houston. Don't know if it's been heard outside the country. But here in the US i know yall heard of it. Very popular.Made that first letter of it's city's name and then town popular.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

^haha...Mini-apple...I like that one most, never heard of it though!


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Mini-apple is funny indeed


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2002)

Absolutely no one in Boston uses "Beantown." This is strictly an out-of-state name that Massholes generally dont like. Local media uses "The Hub" all the time. Even then, locals mostly use neighborhoods instead of saying "Boston."


----------

